# Looking for Author to Write Decadent WOW Classic Smut



## darknestflist92 (Jul 25, 2021)

Seeking a well versed writer who excels in dark deviant smut. If you are someone who can masterfully create written filth please send me an email! Please email me at Darknestflist12321@gmail.com. Serious offers only please. Preferably looking for someone who can commit longterm (50k-100k+) words over an undefined amount of time.


----------



## darknestflist92 (Aug 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## darknestflist92 (Aug 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## darknestflist92 (Oct 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## darknestflist92 (Dec 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## darknestflist92 (May 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jun 7, 2022)

I sent you an email and DM back in October but never got a response.

Are you still looking for someone?


----------

